# Beadboard Ceiling



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

Common for cheap jobs  if you asked for real bead board get it. It is comman to hide the joints with trim if you use the cheap sheets($20)


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Hacks - using the wrong (cheap) type of material for such a job.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Hacks - using the wrong (cheap) type of material for such a job.


why call them hacks? maybe they met the owners budget...


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

When faced with a project that I know is bad practice or that can not be made to look good within the budget, I will offer to the the work the correct way, or do something different that will fit the budget. I will not do shoddy work for anyone, no matter what the budget is.


----------



## kgrotjohn (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. 
So is it possible to install the 4x8' panels w/o getting obvious seams? 
Do you think covering the seams with some sort of trim will look cheap, or does it look OK?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

chris75 said:


> why call them hacks? maybe they met the owners budget...


They used the wrong material for the job. Real Bead board, and other bead board sections, can be purchased in longer lengths. 
Generally, a professionl person or company, will not agree to do any work with substandard/wrong/cheap material (for the job) ....in addition, they will not do a job, if they know that the final product will look like garbage (instead of fine custom work).
Installing a beadboard ceiling is custom work. In fact, doing any kind of work on a ceiling (because it is so visible) is custom work....


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> They used the wrong material for the job. Real Bead board, and other bead board sections, can be purchased in longer lengths.
> Generally, a professionl person or company, will not agree to do any work with substandard/wrong/cheap material (for the job) ....in addition, they will not do a job, if they know that the final product will look like garbage (instead of fine custom work).
> Installing a beadboard ceiling is custom work. In fact, doing any kind of work on a ceiling (because it is so visible) is custom work....


I understand your opinion, and I like the way you work, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so what one finds acceptable and what one gets paid for does not mean they are a hack, I guess my only point is, you get what you pay for...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

chris75 said:


> I understand your opinion, and I like the way you work, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so what one finds acceptable and what one gets paid for does not mean they are a hack, I guess my only point is, you get what you pay for...


Actually, beauty should be in the mind of the professional contractor who is hired to do a project. They are supposed to be the ones that have the experience, know-how, & eye for detail.... to bring a build or remodeling project to a custom, detailed and beautiful finish. 
Their decisions, their forethought, their planning, their recommendations for materials, their design concepts, their workmanship.....should be something that couild be put on the cover of a magazine. If they can't provide that, IMHO - they need to step into a different line of work.
This is one of the points that separates the "professional contractor" from the ...._"I hired a couple of guys to do a job for me"..._

Example: We constantly consult with, alter material choices, make recommendations, review materials and designs with clients, etc, regardless of the job size. It is our responsibilty to give them the finished product that they envisioned. 

In the original poster's situation, they did not envision a "seam" down sections of the beadboard ceilings. (Neither would I) 
That would have been the first point of discussion, per material choices, far before the work even getting started.


----------



## johnrem (Feb 7, 2008)

sounds to me like you get what you pay for.Getting the "right material"installed correctly will cost much more.(were they the low bidder?)


----------



## intheloop (Apr 7, 2009)

*beadboard ceilings*

What then, specifically, would be the proper material for a job like this in a 12x12 room, so that no seems are visible? I am considering doing a kitchen ceiling right now (and the 4'x8' beadboard panels were my first thought as they are obviously less expensive.) Also, is this a good material for a kitchen ceiling as far as cleanup from grease, smoke, etc?


----------



## bobbyacro (Apr 11, 2009)

intheloop said:


> What then, specifically, would be the proper material for a job like this in a 12x12 room, so that no seems are visible? I am considering doing a kitchen ceiling right now (and the 4'x8' beadboard panels were my first thought as they are obviously less expensive.) Also, is this a good material for a kitchen ceiling as far as cleanup from grease, smoke, etc?


Yes, a ceiling with almost 1,000LF of small grooves would be a great choice for a kitchen. I hope you have a few hundred Q-tips and lots of time to clean that mofo.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

intheloop said:


> What then, specifically, would be the proper material for a job like this in a 12x12 room, so that no seems are visible? I am considering doing a kitchen ceiling right now (and the 4'x8' beadboard panels were my first thought as they are obviously less expensive.) Also, is this a good material for a kitchen ceiling as far as cleanup from grease, smoke, etc?


I'll spare you the snarky answer, No bead-board is not a good ceiling for a kitchen. 

Are you opposed to dry-walling it? With good install and some decent paint it will be a seam free surface that will be easily cleanable.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

FWIW, we have paneling on our ceiling :icon_rolleyes: (let's not go there). The builder put faux beams to cover the seams. Looks much better than trim would IMHO.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Beadboard panels (4 x 8 sheets) can be installed on walls or overhead with virtually no visible seam IF the installer will take the time to prep the edges of the panels properly. This will involve using a block plane to trim the back/top side of the "groove" and a little off of the "tongue" of each panel to that the panels fit together tighter than they normally do. Also chamfering the end edges of the panels will make them fit tighter. I have also used plywood sheets to do ceilings by chamfering all of the edges that would show and the results would look nice. They say that patience has virtues, I just can't find any lady named Patience :whistling2:. Thanks, David


----------



## Greytguy (Nov 18, 2008)

I am going to install a beadboard ceiling over drywall in my basement using 1"x6" tongue & groove pine boards. I am going to paint the ceiling in a neutral ceiling paint.

The width of my basement is more than the length of the boards, so I will need to cut additional pieces of t&g board to complete a row. Therefore, my question is: should I stagger the lengths of the boards, like hardwood flooring, or is OK to have a single straight seam? I am concerned about the "looks" of that, OTOH, if I am able to hide the seam well, it may not be an issue.

What say the experienced experts???


----------



## texas115115 (May 3, 2009)

*To answer your question*



kgrotjohn said:


> We are having someone install a beadboard ceiling in our new sunroom. They used the large boards (I guess it might be called "faux beadboard" since it's not put on plank by plank.) We have seams between the boards now, both horizontal and perpendicular to the boards and they are suggesting covering those seams with trim. I am concerned with the asthetics of this solution. Is this common to do? Will it look ok?


 
No it wont look good. That is what is done in moble homes, cheep and fast. Thruman has the right answer for sheetgoods. Also someone said they shoul;d have gone over matrial choices. If money is a issue and you can't afford or don't want to pay for bead board, then have them redo at there expence. Or redo with bead board minus the cost of what you already paid.

But Please Don't Put Trim On All The Seams.

GOODLUCK:thumbup:


----------



## JohnCarpenter (May 15, 2009)

A pro carpenter would lathe the ceiling with 1x strips and shim it flat. Then the beaded ceiling would be installed over this. With crown molding where it meets the walls. Think about wood flooring on the ceiling.

Any sheen at all will show every bubble and imperfection. Hope they at least glued it to the drywall.

__________________________
Johnny Jackson
http://www.jljacksonremodeling.com


----------

